# Help with Apartment



## Trajanus (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey, new on here and was wondering if anyone had any advice or recommendations for agencies that broker apartments for foreigners? I'm going to need to be close to sukhumvut soi 33 and I'm a single young guy. Any vets got some words of wisdom for me? Thanks in advance/.


----------



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

My advise would be to spend 1 night at a hotel so you can keep your luggage safe then get out on foot asking for further advice from the locals. I've always found that going through an agent is always more expensive than d.i.y.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

whiteheat said:


> My advise would be to spend 1 night at a hotel so you can keep your luggage safe then get out on foot asking for further advice from the locals. I've always found that going through an agent is always more expensive than d.i.y.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest also. Often times when going to a foreign country people will acquire a a low cost hostel for a week or even longer while looking for and finding just the right place to live. Takes the pressure off doing it that way and helps insure you don't end up in a place you don't like...


----------

